# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Soi 1

## Daniel Sun

*Hotel:* Soi 1; letzter Besuch: April 2007 
*Region:* Sukumvit 
*Stadt:* Bangkok 
*Lage:* Zentrale Lage an der Sukumvit So1 in der Soi 1 Plaza 3. Etage nur wenige Gehminuten zum BTS
*Preise:* Walk-in-Preise 650 THB,
*Internet:* ???
*Qualität:* Einfaches Hotel mit einer Handvoll Zimmern, wird wahrscheinlich ehr als Stundenhotel für gewissen Schäferstündchen genutzt. Da einige Bars in dem Gebäudekomplex untergebracht sind, ist es nicht grade ein ruhiges Hotel und nicht unbedingt zum früh schlafen gehen zu empfehlen. Die Bars müssen auch bei dem Betreten des Hotels passiert werden. Die Zimmer sind mit Air Condition, Kühlschrank und TV ausgestattet. Nicht alle Zimmer haben ein Fenster (um ehrlich zu sein ehr die wenigsten)
*Besonderheiten:* 
es wird immer für 24 Std. vermietet. Somit ist es für mich immer eine gute Wahl für den letzten Tag vor dem Heimflug. Man kann auch mit der Chefin gut reden falls man das Zimmer noch ein paar Std. länger benötigt, meist für einen kleinen Aufpreis.
*Gesamturteil:* einfaches günstiges Hotel mit sauberen Zimmern und Badezimmern das auch für ein paar Std. in BKK seine Zweck erfüllt

----------

